# Residential Hotel



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

As a reader of classic fiction I'm aware that residential hotels (pensions, pensioni) used to be a European staple. Am I correct in observing that they seem to have disappeared? If you don't know a residential hotel is a hotel that you might stay at for an extended period. They can range from modest to luxurious. I remember staying in one in Milwaukee in the U.S. for several months. Something like that would be ideal for my needs. Anyhow if they exist (a) how would I go about searching for one and (b) do you have any recommendations? Searching for pensione seems to return hotels with meals included but not priced for long term stays.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

A pension is just a basic hotel. 

My guess is what you want is a residence. 

type

residence roma

into google and see


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

They do exists, I know of people who come and stay at "Residences" until they find a permanente place, the right word to search for is "residence" .
Good luck!
Gaby
gabyaroundtheworld.blogspot.com


----------

